# Places to fish near Parma?



## a4d (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey guys/gals. I was looking for a place to go fishing this upcoming spring near parma area (Not Lake Erie) just a small lake so fishing from the shore i'll have a chance. I'm kind is a beginner to fresh water fishing I live in NJ, but i'm out here for college so i'm used to salt water fishing, so figured i'd give it a go. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Hinckley has some shore access, other than that it's pretty much river fishin', might be a few Metropark ponds around too, never looked into them. I've been in Parma for 6 years and usually go South to Portage Lakes or East to LaDue. Portage Lakes are about 45 minutes, and LaDue is about a half hour.


----------



## a4d (Oct 6, 2007)

Do any of the ones you mentioned have shore fishing? 

Also while I'm here, When can i get a freshwater liscense here in Ohio? Where would i get it? Thanks.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

a4d said:


> Do any of the ones you mentioned have shore fishing?
> 
> Also while I'm here, When can i get a freshwater liscense here in Ohio? Where would i get it? Thanks.


Cleveland metroparks, over 13 miles of public shoreline on the rocky river. Steelhead trout September thru May, Smallmouth bass (lake run = big) April thru June. Wallace lake, Coe lake, Byers pond (Berea), all public shoreline fishing. Wallace is stocked with trout (winter) and cats. Coe has bass and crappie. Berea portion of the rocky is stocked with rainbows March thru April.

You can get a license online at the Ohio DNR site - allows printing of multiple copies so you can keep one in each box/vest.


----------



## a4d (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks steel cranium.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

a4d said:


> Do any of the ones you mentioned have shore fishing?
> 
> Also while I'm here, When can i get a freshwater liscense here in Ohio? Where would i get it? Thanks.


Fishing liscences can be bought at Wal-mart or Dicks both at Parmatown Mall, that's the closest place for you to get one. Or go online, that works too. They expire the end of February no matter when you buy it. 

I figured someone would chime in about the Metroparks and rivers. I can't speak for those. LaDue has causeway fishing only and Portage Lakes have decent shoreline access. Nimisila probably has the best and most shore fishing down that way imo!


----------



## a4d (Oct 6, 2007)

alright ya walmart works best for me because i don't have a printer here.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

you are close to the Cuyahoga Valley Natl. Park and the Cuyahoga River. Many miles of access, lots of fish too.


----------



## a4d (Oct 6, 2007)

elkhtr I've seen people there when riding my bike through the trails, but they were on the other side. How do i get to the other side?


----------



## millerlgt22 (Feb 25, 2008)

hey ad4 i will show you some great smallie and crappie fishing on the cuyhoga if you want just pm me i work right near it and try to fish everyday after work 
just make sure you have some waders


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

depends where you are riding your bike. The towpath trail actually is next to the river in many spots. Try to find some deeper holes, then fish the area from the head of the pool ,through the deeper areas of the pool, to the tail out of the pool. Sometimes the "runs" or faster water hold fish (usually during warm water). I sometimes use an ultralight for smallmouth and cover water to find where they are holding. Try to break down the area you are fishing, then isolate the type of water the fish are holding in. It depends on what species you are targeting and what type of fishing you want to do. Once you start catching fish, find similar water and use the same presentation that worked in the last spots.

here is a link to fishing the park. there is also a link on the Ohio DNR site with a map.

http://www.nps.gov/archive/cuva/planavisit/todo/recreation/fishing.htm


----------



## a4d (Oct 6, 2007)

Ya it was the towpath trail i couldn't remember the name of it. That's a good link thanks.


----------



## Joe kish (Dec 11, 2006)

well in parma or around and what u fishing for? me and my one buddy found some good spots last summer and fall 1 is private and you gotta ask for permision but the guy is pritty cool about letting people fish there. everyone sais im crazy but we cought some nice ones at hinckly last summer if u gota boat u need to fish the far banks and the grassy botoms out in the middle. in parma theres not alot of lakes but around yes hit me up on a privat chat because a fishermen cant give all his good spots away!


----------

